# Microsoft surface pro as second monitor for Cubase?



## Denkii (May 17, 2019)

Hi folks,

is there a way to use a surface pro as a second monitor for a desktop that is running Cubase?
Specifically I'd like to use it as a dedicated automation editor screen, occasionally as a mixer screen and I'd like to use it's touch controls.

I find that drawing in automation with the pen is awesome while working on it when I'm out of the house and now I'd like to try to bring that capability to my desktop.


----------



## oks2024 (May 17, 2019)

Yes, if you are using windows 10, there is a built-in feature that allow you to use a computer as a wireless display.
I think https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/turn-windows-10-pc-into-wirelss-display will give you the main steps.
You can mirror or extend your desktop.

I use that with a cheap windows tablet and/or my surface book, and it's quite convenient, but you might have some lag or compression artifacts.


----------



## Denkii (May 17, 2019)

So I'd need a dongle in my desktop?
It doesn't have wifi.


----------



## Olivier1024 (May 17, 2019)

Denkii said:


> So I'd need a dongle in my desktop?
> It doesn't have wifi.


All machines must be connected to the same LAN (Wire and/or Wireless)

I will give this app a try https://www.spacedesk.net/


----------



## manifest (May 17, 2019)

Olivier1024 said:


> All machines must be connected to the same LAN (Wire and/or Wireless)
> 
> I will give this app a try https://www.spacedesk.net/



I've used spacedesk with my Surface + Desktop, it works flawlessly.


----------



## Denkii (May 17, 2019)

Thanks guys I will give it a try!


----------



## DavidY (May 18, 2019)

oks2024 said:


> Yes, if you are using windows 10, there is a built-in feature that allow you to use a computer as a wireless display.
> I think https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/turn-windows-10-pc-into-wirelss-display will give you the main steps.
> You can mirror or extend your desktop.
> 
> I use that with a cheap windows tablet and/or my surface book, and it's quite convenient, but you might have some lag or compression artifacts.


Does this allow the touchscreen on the Surface to edit automation on the desktop though? That feels like the tricky part to me.

I did wonder if Windows 10's built-in Remote Desktop might work too, although it's not a feature I've ever tried to setup myself.


----------



## oks2024 (May 18, 2019)

Yes, you can use the touchscreen of the surface to control the desktop. When you are connected to a wireless display, the desktop will ask if you want to use the inputs of the surface.


----------

